# Gilde verlassen



## 13Zero (1. November 2007)

Ich wollte ne Gilde verlassen und dann kommt immer ( ihr müsst erst mit einem gleader sprechen um einen neuen Gildenmeister einzusetzen ) wie geht das ? Bin ich der Anfürer der Gilde oder was ? Bitte helft mir und antwortet mir.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (1. November 2007)

So wie´s ausschaut ja. Also ab ins Gildenfenster unter O dann rechte Maustaste auf nen Spieler und den dann immer weiter pushen bis er G-Leader ist, dann kannst du es ja folglich nicht mehr sein und kannst mit /gquit leaven hatte sowas noch nie aber ich hoffe es könnte so gelingen um Korrektur gebeten bei Falschaussage.Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Tan (1. November 2007)

im notfall einfach /gdisband oder so

dann löst du die gilde auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cirrm (1. November 2007)

Tan schrieb:


> im notfall einfach /gdisband oder so
> 
> dann löst du die gilde auf
> 
> ...



/gquit ist verlassen


----------



## Macaroli (4. November 2007)

Cirrm schrieb:


> /gquit ist verlassen



Wenn er aber Gildenmeister ist, muss er tatsächlich erstmal das los werden, weil sonst hat er die gleichen Probleme, wie oben bereits beschrieben.

Das hört sich insgesammt so an, als wäre er in einer inaktiven Gilden, die der ursprüngliche Gildenmeister ebenfalls bereits verlassen hat und er wurde dann mehr oder weniger zufällig zum Leader ernannt. Also entweder einen neuen Gildenmeister bestimmen (vielleicht will es ja jemand in der Gilde übernehmen) oder dann doch auflösen, wenn die Gilde sich eh nicht mehr lohnt.


----------

